# Where can I find large sheets of graph paper?



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody could help me locate large sheets of graph paper?  I remember as a middle school student seeing large, maybe 24" x 11" sheets of graph paper.  I am trying to map out a few larger areas and would prefer to have single larger sheets rather than have to tape sheets of graph paper together.  Thanks.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know where you live, but any Office Max or Staples will sell large tablets of 1"x1" graph paper. They are with the tablets of plain and lined paper for easels.  The last tablet I bought had 50 sheets and cost 11.95.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 16, 2003)

Check your local art store (if you have one).


----------



## bushfire (Jul 16, 2003)

Find an office supply store that sells desk pads with graph paper. You should be able to find 17" x 22" quadrille desk pads refills.

See the following links for some examples (gotta love google)
http://www.cleansweepsupply.com/pages/skugroup23374.html
http://trimmerz.safeshopper.com/243/11966.htm?250
http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/HOD412.html

A second way to do it is to just use smaller graph paper. Using a 10 squares/inch standard size graph paper "scales up" to a almost an 17x22 4 squares/inch paper. If your eyes can handle it this is a good way to graph large spaces.

Of course you should never have to pay for any 8 1/2 x 11 inch graph paper if you have your own printer
http://www.mathematicshelpcentral.com/graph_paper.htm
(download the graph paper printer at the bottom)


bushfire


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 16, 2003)

I got a large notepad of graph paper at a Hobby Lobby store.

Michaels is a similar store and might carry such products.


----------



## CarlZog (Jul 16, 2003)

rjmc64 said:
			
		

> *I was wondering if anybody could help me locate large sheets of graph paper?  I remember as a middle school student seeing large, maybe 24" x 11" sheets of graph paper.  I am trying to map out a few larger areas and would prefer to have single larger sheets rather than have to tape sheets of graph paper together.  Thanks. *




For a little bit of investment, you can make your own up to poster size.

You need:

--Adobe Acrobat (the full program, not just the free Reader).

-- The full, registered version of the shareware program Graph Paper Printer 

--  A neighborhood Kinko's or other good copy shop.

With the graph paper program you can design graph paper with any size and shape grid you want on it. The full version of the program allows you to print to large sheet paper. Print it out to an appropriately sized pdf, then take the file (there's no copyright on the output) to your local Kinko's or whoever. A good copy shop should have a large sheet printer (up to 24" wide), and can print out your paper for you. I think it cost me $5 to have a 24"x36" sheet printed out in b&w last time I did it.

CZ


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas... now I just need time off to look.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jul 17, 2003)

Have you looked under your bed.  It is amazing what can find under there.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 17, 2003)

That's an interesting thought, but I am very afraid of what might lurk under my bed...


----------



## Dr. Niles Crane (Jul 17, 2003)

*Rolls of Graph Paper*

I order rolls of graph paper which are approximately 30" wide and about 50' (yep, fifty feet) long from a teacher's store called "The Knowplace" here in Michigan.  They're great: as wide as my kitchen table and if there's a longer dungeon, I can draw the maps (usually using colored pencils and markers), roll it up, and unroll it in game as the party moves through it.  I have about twenty rolls of various terrians (forest, badlands, rolling hills, etc.) that I tweak and reuse as needed.

The link to thier website is http://www.holcombs.com/ and there are local stores in Michigan: I'm not sure where else.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow!  That sounds fantastic... exactly the kind of thing I was looking for.  Thanks Dr. Crane!


----------



## bloodymage (Jul 17, 2003)

You can also but graph paper by the sheet off of rolls (buy 10' instead of 50') at drafting supply stores.


----------

